# Benefits for Veterans



## Texas T

*Texas Parklands Passport* 
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/spdest/parkinfo/passes/

*Other Texas State Veterans' Benefits*
http://www.tvc.state.tx.us/morebens.htm

*Golden Access Passport*
*http://www.nps.gov/fees_passes.htm*


----------



## Uncle Mac

*Texas Veterans Benefits*

I'm a two-tour (21 months) Nam vet and have reseached the benefit "thing" at length. For us old farts, if you are a VietNam Vet and have diabetes you are automatically qualified for a 30% (?) disability (Agent Orange exposure) :ie, $200-300/ month depending on marital status. If you have eyesight, heart, etc problems this can increase to $2500 to $3000 depending on marital status.

Regarding education: per the Texas Hazelwood act, any veteran who was a Texas citizen when they joined the military and is a Texas citizen now is entitled to free tuition to any public university, period, end of story. They will have to pay for books and services but tuition is free.

Uncle Mac


----------



## State_Vet

If any veteran has questions about how to apply for VA benefits shoot me a PM, I can help guide you in the right direction. Don't wait to apply for your benefits, you earned them.


----------



## Uncle Mac

*How to deal w/ the VA*

The VA is your enemy. The best thing to do is to deal w/ them thru a Veteran's Service Officer (VSO) who are available thru different organizations:

I go thru my Harris County Pct 2 Commissioner's VSO, He doesn't take **** off anone... he was w/ the 101st on Hambuger Hill.

If you need a VSO, go to a local VFW and find one whose agressive and will fight for you.

Uncle Mac


----------



## State_Vet

I wouldn't go so far as to say the VA is your enemy......difficult, time consuming, a pain to deal with, etc they are that. There is a state funded agency whose sole purpose is to help veterans get their benefits, its the Texas Veterans Commission. I urge all veerans to go see them.


----------



## notthatdeep

Sorry to drag up this old thread but I recently (couple of years ago) learned about Agent Orange related claims and that heart disease is presumed by VA to have been caused by it if served in RVN. I had bypass surgery about 17 years ago and have been treated with statins, beta blockers and other stuff ever since and am considered pre diabetic. It took me over a year to get some fast claim paperwork and is taking a while to dig up old supporting records that I need to submit. I don't have any help on this and am just following written instructions on the paperwork that they sent. Is there a reliable local Houston area source of help that can provide advice on most effective way of putting this together?

Thanks
NTD


----------



## glenbo

Go to the DAV office at the VA Regional Office. Nobody knows the VA better than them and they'll keep on the VA until you get what you've earned. Join them, you're eligible since you served in RVN. I've been a life member for about 30 years.


----------



## notthatdeep

Thanks Glenbo, I appreciate the info.

NTD


----------

